# Are You A Food Snob?



## WhatInThe (Apr 8, 2015)

Are you a food snob?

 Not about the perfect diet ie nutrition, calories etc but are you a food snob when it comes to where you eat or the brand you buy?

Do you buy generics or buy a famous brand name? Will a generic product ever touch your taste buds? Are you one of those who think they are better simply because they avoid generics or buy a certain brand? Do you live life vicariously through a name, a brand, an image when it comes to food.

Would you even think about eating at a McDonalds or every meal out has to be at a highly rated restaurant with a waiting list, dress code and wine list. Again is it about the name? The experience?  Is a McDonalds or the fast food category something you avoid all together?  Remember this is not about nutrition.Must every morsel and bite provide a cornucopia of delight and satisfaction? Or can you simply eat and find satisfaction in a medium or lower price establishment selling blander food.

The are consumers of food who are all into "the experience" along with name dropping for status rather than frugality or practicality. Then there are those want something to eat hopefully tasty and properly prepared.

But are you a food snob?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

I am... sort of.   Being in Chicago, I have access to so many ethnic restaurants... Like I won't eat Chinese food unless I am in Chinatown... or Greek food outside of our Greektown...   Indian cuisine only on Devon avenue..  and the list goes on.   AND steak houses?  OMG... do we have the Steak houses..


----------



## Falcon (Apr 8, 2015)

No, never was. I eat in excellent restaurants all the way from McDonalds down to the sidewalk food carts; from time to time.
I usually stay away from foods I can't pronounce.  Good old "comfort food" is what I favor.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not what I would call a food snob, but I don't eat fast food because of all the grease.  It upsets my stomach and I don't like to sit around listening to my arteries harden.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 8, 2015)

No. I buy many generic/store brands. But there are some things I will only buy certain brands even though it costs a bit more – usually because I prefer the taste.

I sometimes eat at the trendy places, but also grab something from McD, BK once in a while. I’m not pretentious or status conscious, and I don’t give a hoot about impressing someone by telling them I ate/shopped (expensive restaurant/store). I used to have a neighbor who did that and she made me wanna gag.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

I buy a lot of generic brands... I don't eat fast food very much because of my cholesterol..


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 8, 2015)

It depends.
I never eat fast food-the very thought of it disgusts me.  Most restaurants aren't up to my culinary standards, a lot of them think that seasoning food consists of tossing on some salt and calling it good.
I do like flavorful, healthy foods with unprocessed ingredients and as local as possible.  I enjoy cooking and can put together some healthy, low calorie flavorful meals, and it always costs less than something from a restaurant.  It has also helped keep us both very healthy and active, so from that perspective, if I'm considered a food "snob" then it's a moniker that I'll gladly wear.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't think I'm a snob about it, but I do prefer better quality, who wouldn't. I try not to lay trips on people about it either. I buy the best I can afford and avoid junk food most of the time, although I will have the occasional bag of potato chips or ice cream (Hagen Daz).  Try to eat healthy and make my own, but also can go out and have some fish n chips at the pub with a pint.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 8, 2015)

If I had my way, I'd never eat drive-thru food, but my daughter only cooks two or sometimes "as many as" three days a week. When she asks what I want from whichever McD's type place, I opt for salads with dressing on the side and no meat. If it's Subway, I get a veggie sub, no dressing and put oil and vinegar on it at home (and usually chuck half the bread).

I'm not a food snob by any means, but I'd prefer eating food cooked at home at least 353 days of the year. Generics? Sure. Sometimes only a brand name will do because of taste.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't have a problem buying off-brands on certain things, many times the name doesn't matter.  I stay away from junk food places for the most part due to the poor quality of the food, but now and then I'll go to a Carl's Jrs, Chipoltle or other fast food place depending on the circumstances, usually a coupon is involved. 

 I never liked fancy restaurants or getting all dressed up to eat, but sometimes enjoy a meal at places like the Outback or other moderately priced casual restaurants. There is a good Chinese restaurant that has quality food at reasonable prices, and around once a month we'll order home delivery. Mostly we eat at home anymore, we can grill a nice ribeye steak, or buy some crab legs or shrimp and eat in the comfort of home.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 8, 2015)

I sometimes buy generic, it depends on which has better quality.  I buy mostly healthy food and about half the food I buy in a supermarket is fresh food, not processed.  I am a bread snob.  I buy wholegrain seeded for my sandwiches, and bake bread in my bread machine for toast.  I do not ever eat at McD's as the food is garbage.  I rarely eat at expensive posh restaurants either.


----------



## jujube (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm definitely more food "slob" than food "snob".  I'll eat about anything.


----------



## Susie (Apr 8, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> It depends.
> I never eat fast food-the very thought of it disgusts me.  Most restaurants aren't up to my culinary standards, a lot of them think that seasoning food consists of tossing on some salt and calling it good.
> I do like flavorful, healthy foods with unprocessed ingredients and as local as possible.  I enjoy cooking and can put together some healthy, low calorie flavorful meals, and it always costs less than something from a restaurant.  It has also helped keep us both very healthy and active, so from that perspective, if I'm considered a food "snob" then it's a moniker that I'll gladly wear.


So agree with you, DoItMyself!
Dirty hands and fingernails, grease, hungry cockroaches hiding in dark places puts me off eating in restaurants, pubs, and take-a-ways (starting with McD).
As to home brands and food imports (China, Eastern Europe), I avoid these like the plague (except for lovely dill pickles from Poland).
Try my very best to cook simple, healthy meals, from scratch, every night.
I do like getting dressed up and going to a restaurant with my daughters and granddaughter.
I think I embarrass them sometimes by being awfully picky about the food I put in my mouth!
A snob? Me? Never?            :noway:


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know if I'm a food snob, I just try to eat healthy, very little red meat and very little bread ........but will indulge in fast food once in a while and of course sweets.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 8, 2015)

I enjoy a casual lifestyle so I don't generally eat at restaurants that have a dress code.  And wine doesn't agree with me so the wine list is not a consideration.  On the other hand, I'd have to be literally starving to death before I'd eat at McDonalds or similar fast food joints.  To me the ideal restaurant is comfortable, does not have TV screens or loud music blaring and is preferably not part of a chain.  There is a wide selection of beer :givemebeer: and lots of healthy fresh food choices, including some meatless entrees.  Does that mean I'm a food snob?  Yeah, maybe.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 8, 2015)

What is the opposite of a snob?  Classless slob?  The fanciest place I eat out is probably the Waffle House.  I'm a regular at McDonald's (cheeseburger and a large soda for $2, how can you beat that?).  It is a senior hangout around here, large groups gather to chat during the breakfast hours. It has become a joke about the silver-haired McD's customers.

 Mostly I just throw something together at home.  Never had a Latte. Don't really know what it is.  Don't care for wine.  I refuse to drink anything with that many calories.  I'm sorry I ever tried ice cream and chocolate, but I was young and blame it on my parents.   I like tasty food, but what it is, is not that important. 

I go on a binge of eating super healthy at home occasionally. Mostly when I don't have anything else to do.  Not too successful lately.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm a picky eater, but not a food snob in the slightest, buy generic, some are the same as their more expensive counters anyway with different labels, not all but some, if I find the taste off putting at a certain store, I know to stay away from some of their brand depending on the product.  I don't care for certain chain restaurants others are fine, but then, I really am a bit iffy about most dining establishments and what goes on in the back rooms, I have to put it out of my mind most times if I'm going to dine out at any time. 

We have a station that does weekly stories on very popular area restaurants that when you see what's crawling around on top of food and poor habits in general that some of these establishments keep, you'd really be sick for days and swear off eating out for some time, but, my distaste came long before seeing this and other shows like it. Even so, I've had some great food at some terrific places over the years, for sure not at most chain restaurants, but, I wouldn't turn my nose up at a burger from a fast food place if hungry, especially with the smell of their fries wafting through the window.  I've been known to say, no thank you till that point, but, that's like a once in a blue moon thing.  I did have a really good burger from one place called, The Hub, Baja Grill about a month ago, that was one good tasting burger, I only ate half, the burger portions at these restaurants, outrageous who needs a 1/2 lb burger my goodness.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 8, 2015)

When I eat at homes of friends/relatives, they know I won’t eat certain things: anything with sour cream, cream cheese, cheesy casseroles, butter, mushroom soup, any type of dip. (It’s not a lactose tolerance issue, I just despise the taste of those things). I'm okay with mozzarella, swiss, pepperjack cheese.

As far as fast food, once in awhile I like a fish sandwich or french fries or onion rings, and Subway is pretty good. I hate KFC and Taco Bell  – over 10 yrs since I ate anything from there. I like to cook my own chicken and I make great tacos and burritos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I enjoy a casual lifestyle so I don't generally eat at restaurants that have a dress code.  And wine doesn't agree with me so the wine list is not a consideration.  On the other hand, I'd have to be literally starving to death before I'd eat at McDonalds or similar fast food joints.  To me the ideal restaurant is comfortable, does not have TV screens or loud music blaring and is preferably not part of a chain.  There is a *wide selection of beer *:givemebeer: and lots of *healthy fresh food choices,* including some meatless entrees.  Does that mean I'm a food snob?  Yeah, maybe.



Yes!!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2015)

Not at all snobby about it, but I never eat at fast food restaurants unless I am desperate. The last time I did that was a few years ago when an airport delay caused me to miss my connecting flight at Chicago's Midway Airport, and I had to spend the night on a cot at the airport, along with many other "displaced" passengers. It was 8 PM and all the restaurants were closed, except for, bless them, MacDonald's! The Big Mac I got saved me from starvation.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Once a year or so I get a craving for White Castles.  I'll get several - love the little boxes - bring 'em home & scarf 'em down. layful:

Hey - what I do in the privacy of my my own home is my business.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Once a year or so I get a craving for White Castles.  I'll get several - love the little boxes - bring 'em home & scarf 'em down. layful:
> 
> Hey - what I do in the privacy of my my own home is my business.



I haven't had a slider in eons!   I think I'm about due..


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Once a year or so I get a craving for White Castles.  I'll get several - love the little boxes - bring 'em home & scarf 'em down. layful:
> 
> Hey - what I do in the privacy of my my own home is my business.


]I c

I grew up with White Castles (the only thing I could eat as a teenager the day after I got my braces tightened....)  There being no White Castles in Florida usually leads me to get very excited when I see one in another state.  Yes, I know they have them frozen in the grocery stores, but it's just.not.the.same.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

> Yes, I know they have them frozen in the grocery stores, but it's just.not.the.same.



Right!  Smelling them cook....that oniony aroma on the grill is part of the experience.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

What is a white castle? I don't think we have them in Canuckistan.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What is a white castle? I don't think we have them in Canuckistan.



Take a look.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Castle_(restaurant)

The restaurants are designed like white castles (see pic) and the hamburgers (cheap price) are tiny and served in little white boxes.  Nobody orders 1, usually get half a dozen.  Most people get a bag or two.  Open 24 hours.  VERY good coffee that is sold in grocery stores.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 9, 2015)

We don't have White Castles here, but a similar chain that serves the tiny square burgers, called Krystal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

Moving to America!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

Googled for TO but did not find one here, apparently none in Canada.  Looks like a hamburger joint with little square burgers and other treats.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

White Castle is an institution in the States, but they aren't in all States... I think mostly in the Midwest..  We have lot's of them in Chicago.. I grew up on them. 

"Slider" is the slang name for a White Castle hamburger...  Because they tend to "slide" right through some people..   especially after a night of drinking.   It's a tradition to stop for White Castles after that..    NOthing tastes like a slider... and no other burger joint smells like a White Castles.


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2015)

Krystals are good, but they are NOT and NEVER WILL BE White Castles.  It's a Midwest thang......


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 9, 2015)

jujube said:


> Krystals are good, but they are NOT and NEVER WILL BE White Castles.  It's a Midwest thang......



Hey, the South is the junk food capital!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Hey, the South is the junk food capital!



Yeah.... thanks a heap for Chic filet.....  they're here now..


----------

